# is diet THAT important?



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

everyone seems to say that your diet is essential for building muscle, that loadsa protein intake is the only way you can get big.. but I was watching 'Lock-up' on zone reality last night, which is a programme set inside American prisons, and some (pretty much most)of the inmates were massive! yet there diet consists of prison food (which cant be too rich in protein and nutrients) and packets of noodles which they can buy from the prison tuck shop. and i cant imagine ALL of them are using roids, so how do they manage to build up so much muscle?

anyone know what there secret could be?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Genetics, Diet and Excersise all play their part.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

very good point mate..something thats occured to me before too


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

hmm... so dont bother with diet - just get put away for 10-15 and have nothing to do but train??

think ill stick with the diet! lol

nah really - all i can say is that for me, progress increased greatly when i addressed my diet as well as my training.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Diet is that important, you won't get anywhere without good diet.

Stop and think about it for a minute, prison food is likely to be halfway reasonable nutritionally certainly better than most of the people outside feed themselves, no McDonalds' or other crap. And they'll get loads of rest and won't be chugging loads of beer.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> everyone seems to say that your diet is essential for building muscle, that loadsa protein intake is the only way you can get big.. but I was watching 'Lock-up' on zone reality last night, which is a programme set inside American prisons, and some (pretty much most)of the inmates were massive! yet there diet consists of prison food (which cant be too rich in protein and nutrients) and packets of noodles which they can buy from the prison tuck shop. and i cant imagine ALL of them are using roids, so how do they manage to build up so much muscle?
> 
> anyone know what there secret could be?


 Ive allways thought about how do people stay/become so big in prison when there food is limited and what they eat.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

With the right connections you can get anything inside prison (or just anywhere for that matter)... every man has his price! So getting roids/extra food... no biggie


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

the thing is your not in prison .

so you should use all you can to enhance your gains and diet is a critical factor in this


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

OpethDisciple said:


> Genetics, Diet and Excersise all play their part.


Plus the most overlooked part, EFFORT.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

splinter said:


> With the right connections you can get anything inside prison (or just anywhere for that matter)... every man has his price! So getting roids/extra food... no biggie


There's loads of gear in American prison's! Read Stanley 'Tookie' Williams biography. When he was 18 and inside for the first time he was a bean pole. A couple of years later he had 20 odd inch guns!

http://www.clarkprosecutor.org/html/death/USmugshots/1003bwilliams.jpg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon gear would be easy enuff to get but also consistent hi amounts of good food i just cant see it.

of course you know how i bang on about rest all the time... :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i reckon gear would be easy enuff to get but also consistent hi amounts of good food i just cant see it.
> 
> of course you know how i bang on about rest all the time... :becky:


Erm yeh! :becky: I refuse to beleive in a country that eats like theres no tomorrow, that they would feed convicted gangsters nothing but Grule and chicken flavoured super noodles! There would be riots. So i emailed New Jersey state's prison to ask about the menu!

"For inmates in the state's correctional facilities, a typical breakfast menu consists of cereal, toast, jam, jelly, doughnuts, coffee and fruit. Lunch may be spaghetti with meatballs, salad with dressing, bread or rolls, brownies and milk. And the dinner menu may show meat loaf with mushroom gravy, Spanish rice, buttered collard greens, bread and butter, jelly and milk".

Im thinking of getting banged up!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Im thinking of getting banged up!/QUOTE]
> 
> you should try pming hugequadworshipper lmao
> 
> yeah fair point the grub doesnt sound so bad,are english prisons the same?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you should try pming hugequadworshipper lmao


I doubt it would be a banging. Just a light tap,lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Put it this way mate i didnt get anywhere within the first year or so of training as i didnt sort out the ole diet thing. Now i have sorted it i am growing much more quickly than i expected i ever would. In prison as mentioned, they train, eat and sleep. Train eat and sleep. Sounds good to me, no crap food or as mentioned beer. Plus all the smaller guys will want to get big so there is less chance of them getting bummed!


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Think this is really 2 do with obsessive workout, if i go on a fitness/building bender i can still only use the gym 2-3 hours a day, these guys get up and head to the gym....on,off,on,off untill the big door gets closed again,

plus roids probably rife aswell,


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> > yeah fair point the grub doesnt sound so bad,are english prisons the same?
> 
> 
> Better!
> ...


----------

